# Problems with growling and snapping when woken.....help.



## Woodgates (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi How are you and others getting on with this please ?

We have Ruby whos is a Cockapoo puppy 13 weeks old and she has started growling and snapping also similarly. She's otherwise normally a lovely puppy, we touch and groom her everywhere and she will let you do anything even while she's eating. We have done loads of reading and research on dog behaviour and training but are worried and unsure how best to deal with her when she's growling and snarling.

If she falls asleep in the evening with us we usually wake her when we are going to bed, take her out for a wee then into her crate for the night but this is when she's become aggressive. She settles in her crate for the night no problem after about 5 mins then is quiet all night so we don't think it's an issue with going to bed in the crate. She will also occasionally growl when picked up or if you stop her doimg something she wants. She is very strong willed!

I notice most good advice is to not try and pick her up let her walk to her bed. I must admit we are trying to pick her up and take her out otherwise she just goes and lies somewhere else and goes back to sleep !

Advice greatly appreciated


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Dogs try very hard to fit in with our lives generally but there are sometimes gaps in the communication and the only way a puppy can say "I am not happy with that" is to growl - so it is up to us to find ways to live with them in the way we want without giving them cause to say they are not happy with the way we are dealing with it.

She has only been with you for 5 (?) weeks so is still finding her way in a family who do not speak her language. It is perfectly normal to not like being stopped doing something you want to do whether this is sleeping comfortably or shredding your favourite rug. It is far better to ask them to walk then to carry them. If she lays somewhere else to go to sleep it says she is very settled and sleepy (I am like that sometimes in the morning and hit the snooze button  ) so just clip a lead to her collar and lead her out instead of carrying.

If she is doing something you don't want her to, far better to call her away or ask her to do something instead than tell her no. Few pups can resist a waggling fluffy toy and a dog with a strong "sit" can be stopped from doing many things you would not want them to.


----------



## Woodgates (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi 2ndhandgal

Thanks very much for your response, yes that's right we have had her 5 weeks. Your advice certainly makes sense and we sure have found that's the best way to deal with awkward situations. We walked her in last night a little earlier than previously as she was tired and although a little reluctant was fine no growling.

It's very reassuring to know we aren't alone and get good advice on dealing with this until she grows out of it.


----------

